# Cucumbers



## veggiewhisperer (Jun 22, 2012)

Hello all,

My children gave there father two cucumber seedlings for father's day. Actually, they had just sprouted then. I have adopted them and added them to the garden. However, I have no clue about growing cucumbers. The seedlings are fairly young and they each have a few leaves on them. They seem to be doing ok. I planted them in a pot. Is there anything in particular I need to know? I'll post pictures soon.


----------



## veggiewhisperer (Jun 22, 2012)

Alright. Pictured below are the cucumbers. Did I plant them too close together? I don't even know what type they are.


----------



## Tammy (Jun 21, 2012)

I've never tried planting cucs in a container and honestly, I'm not sure how well that would work. They like to climb/crawl and need to room to spread out. I have several cucs planted in my garden and they are fairly close together but they have plenty of room to sprawl out. Some of my vines, if you stretched them out straight would be around 4-5 ft long.

do you have a trellis you could move that pot next to and allow the vines to climb upwards?


----------



## monaraebeads (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi Veggie Whisperer, I'm new to gardening, but I researched my plants and among them are cucumbers. There are many types of cucumbers, but they all like heat and tons of water according to what I've read. I have about 5 of them in a 5 gallon container and they are growing well and have been flowering for the last week or so (I'm in zone 7). I moved the container next to the bean trellis and a couple have grown vines tall enough to grab hold and are doing really well. This pic was taken about 2 weeks ago; since then everything has doubled in size!


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

A word of caution about any squash type plants,that would include pumpkins,squash,zucchini,cucumbers if they are planted close to each other since they will cross pollinate you can end up with some funky looking veggies that are crosses, such as zucchinis that are orange like pumpkins,etc. If that happens don't thow them out just use them in other ways after you figure out what they taste like


----------



## Kelly (Jun 22, 2012)

I think that cross pollination only effects the seeds, if you save them. I don't think you have to worry about the cross pollination issues otherwise?


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

Kelly said:


> I think that cross pollination only effects the seeds, if you save them. I don't think you have to worry about the cross pollination issues otherwise?


from what I have been told by close friends that garden it affects both the developing squash and the seeds of that squash plant. hey you never know you may come up with a wonderful new squash to eat.


----------



## monaraebeads (Jun 26, 2012)

stephanie said:


> A word of caution about any squash type plants,that would include pumpkins,squash,zucchini,cucumbers if they are planted close to each other since they will cross pollinate


Wow! I had no idea. I have squash next to watermelon (which I thought was cucumber!)

By the way, when I posted above I was sure I had planted only cucumbers in the 5 gallon bucket, but noticed there were two types of leaves; I thought maybe male and female plants. Last week I discovered that one type of leaf was actually a watermelon! The cucumber fruits are growing well, close to the leaves and the soil, and not vining out much at all.


----------



## veggiewhisperer (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks to all who responded. I later found out that I did not have cucumber plants. They are okra, which have grown to be 5 feet tall. I have posted a thread about them for those of you who would like to see them all grown up now.

I will remember to keep the information given about cucumbers, as I will be growing them next season.


----------



## monaraebeads (Jun 26, 2012)

Do cucumber leaves wilt when their season is over? My leaves are all wilting even though I'm giving the same amount of water as always. Also, my cucumbers even though they are large, the fruit still has those little white bumpies on them; am I supposed to wait until those bumpies go away before harvesting?


----------

